# Flooded Grass Jacksonville



## JeremyC

Nice!! I had my shot at a few today too, tricky fishing in thick grass.


----------



## Celicacy

nice job! thats what we are going to try this weekend at browns creek.


----------



## Bissell

This looks like a blast, defiantly on my bucket list!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Great pics. I really like the one next to the boats. All reports should have one like that!!!!!

Andrew, congrats on the sheepshead!


----------



## cutrunner

> This looks like a blast, defiantly on my bucket list!


X2!!


----------



## Delmer

That looks awesome. I may have to come up and give that a try real soon.


----------



## cturner149

> Fished the flood tides today and caught my first flooded grass, tail wagging, plastic chewing, Redfish!  Thanks to Mike and Andrew who helped tutor me.
> 
> Mike caught this brute on his first cast in the grass, I had shots at 5-6 others but am still learning the ropes, what an adrenaline rush, we saw tails all over the place.
> 
> Andrew caught his first Sheepshead on Fly!


Nice. Makes me miss NE Florida. Fernandina native living on the gulf coast now.


----------



## blondmonkey777

glad to see theres some people getting them im in grass to simpons creek never fails


----------



## billhempel

Question. My daughter lives in Jax and I am planning a trip up in the Sept-Oct time slot for grass flat Redfish on Fly while visiting. I know a lot about flats fishing in all the other Florida areas and have done a lot over fourty years. What I wonder about is just how can you not have problems getting your fly or the line caught up on the Spartina Grass? I've already purchased a few flys from the Salty Feather a couple years back for this purpose. They don't seem to be a weedless type and it confuses me as being useful for that high tidal grass fly fishing.

Would appreciate any help given.


Bill (ByFly)
Ft. Lauderdale


----------



## masboylan

On my bucket list of fishing trips


----------

